
Open source Slack-alternative adopts markdown - it33
http://www.mattermost.org/open-source-slack-alternative-adopts-markdown/
======
unnikked
no code block support ?

~~~
mikhailt
As mentioned in the article:

> There’s still work to be done to complete the full GitLab Flavored Markdown
> specification. Some of it is formatting, like adding syntax highlighting
> code from various programming languages, and some elements like GitLab
> Special References require deeper API integration between GitLab and
> Mattermost, and that’s planned as well.

Looks like it will be added in the near future.

